# ISTRUZIONI - Come Tradire senza farsi Scoprire



## Paolo78mi (23 Agosto 2017)

http://www.wikihow.it/Tradire-senza-farsi-Scoprire

L’infedeltà in una relazione seria è una grave violazione della fiducia.  A prescindere dal fatto che puoi credere di poter farla franca, il solo  fatto di essere tentato di tradire il tuo partner dovrebbe farti  riflettere sul tuo desiderio di mantenere una relazione con lui. Forse  non sei più innamorato o forse questo non è il momento, per te, di  mantenere un rapporto monogamo; in tutti i casi, la cosa migliore da  fare è quella di interrompere la relazione prima di tradire l’altra  persona. Tuttavia, se hai deciso di venir meno al rapporto di fiducia,  ci sono alcune cose che devi prendere in considerazione, sia per tenere  il partner all’oscuro delle tue attività sia per metterlo fuori strada  nel caso diventasse sospettoso.

LEGGETE 
LEGGETE
LEGGETE


----------



## Outdider (23 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> http://www.wikihow.it/Tradire-senza-farsi-Scoprire
> 
> L’infedeltà in una relazione seria è una grave violazione della fiducia.  A prescindere dal fatto che puoi credere di poter farla franca, il solo  fatto di essere tentato di tradire il tuo partner dovrebbe farti  riflettere sul tuo desiderio di mantenere una relazione con lui. Forse  non sei più innamorato o forse questo non è il momento, per te, di  mantenere un rapporto monogamo; in tutti i casi, *la cosa migliore da  fare è quella di interrompere la relazione prima di tradire l’altra  persona*. Tuttavia, se hai deciso di venir meno al rapporto di fiducia,  ci sono alcune cose che devi prendere in considerazione, sia per tenere  il partner all’oscuro delle tue attività sia per metterlo fuori strada  nel caso diventasse sospettoso.
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa che mi piace di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Agosto 2017)

Paolo, tu parli soltanto perché sei single in un mondo di fedifraghe sposate. E te ne approfitti alla grandissima. Praticamente come sputare nel piatto dove si mangia. Secondo me finché non cominceremo a mettersi in testa che la responsabilità delle corna è un ricco 50/50 tra tradito e traditore, sarà sempre come rivivere il Giorno della Marmotta.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Paolo, tu parli soltanto perché sei single in un mondo di fedifraghe sposate. E te ne approfitti alla grandissima. Praticamente come sputare nel piatto dove si mangia. Secondo me finché non cominceremo a mettersi in testa che la responsabilità delle corna è un ricco 50/50 tra tradito e traditore, sarà sempre come rivivere il Giorno della Marmotta.


Da traditrice non sono d'accordo


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice non sono d'accordo


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto


Ultimamente siamo sempre d'accordo, è quasi preoccupante


----------



## trilobita (23 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimamente siamo sempre d'accordo, è quasi preoccupante


Quoto anche questo.
Sai come la penso.
Ci possono essere tanti motivi validi per entrare in conflitto e separarsi,oppure aggiustare il rapporto
ma nessun motivo giustificabile per tradire.
Non è il VERBO,ma solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Foglia (24 Agosto 2017)

*ma a nessuno...*

.... Viene da ridere leggendo i consigli sui preservativi?

Non acquistate il "pacco famiglia", buttate quelli che sono avanzati, non usate quelli "destinati" al partner, etc etc? Io mi sono scompisciata!


----------



## Lostris (24 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> .... Viene da ridere leggendo i consigli sui preservativi?
> 
> Non acquistate il "pacco famiglia", buttate quelli che sono avanzati, non usate quelli "destinati" al partner, etc etc? Io mi sono scompisciata!


Mi hai fatto quasi venire voglia di leggerlo.

Quasi.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice non sono d'accordo


Buongiorno Lepidottera!! :bacio:

Il concorso di colpa secondo me esiste in una discreta percentuale di casi, però dare percentuali (tipo 50 e 50) per generalizzare il fenomeno è chiaramente una forzatura. 
Diciamo che ogni storia è a sé. A volte si leggono racconti dove il tradito è addirittura più colpevole del traditore 

Buscopann


----------



## Paolo78mi (24 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice non sono d'accordo


Ah... W gli altarini ... tu hai TRADITO !!! 
Beccata .. con le mani in (sul) FALLO !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ah... W gli altarini ... tu hai TRADITO !!!
> Beccata .. con le mani in (sul) FALLO !!!


non farfalla 

ohila' paolo come la butta


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ah... W gli altarini ... tu hai TRADITO !!!
> Beccata .. con le mani in (sul) FALLO !!!


Guarda che non è una novità eh


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lepidottera!! :bacio:
> 
> Il concorso di colpa secondo me esiste in una discreta percentuale di casi, però dare percentuali (tipo 50 e 50) per generalizzare il fenomeno è chiaramente una forzatura.
> Diciamo che ogni storia è a sé. A volte si leggono racconti dove il tradito è addirittura più colpevole del traditore
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo, il problema è che non ho mai trovato, ragionando al contrario, un singolo caso in cui le colpe fossero da una parte sola. Il problema è il meccanismo autoassolutorio con cui il tradito diventa automaticamente santo.
Il resto è un problema di scala di valori. Per me è infinitamente più grave scaricare all'infinito merda e frustrazioni in un rapporto che farsi una scopata fuori casa. Anche e soprattutto perché, man mano che gli anni passano, ciò che hai fatto non solo e sempre più difficile da disfare, ma spesso e volentieri non ne vale assolutamente la pena.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una novità eh


le news :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (24 Agosto 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il concorso di colpa secondo me esiste in una discreta percentuale di casi, però dare percentuali (tipo 50 e 50) per generalizzare il fenomeno è chiaramente una forzatura.
> Diciamo che ogni storia è a sé. A volte si leggono racconti dove il tradito è addirittura più colpevole del traditore
> 
> Buscopann


Non so.

Io credo che tradendo si perdano comunque tutte "le ragioni" che si possano avere, perché quasi sempre esiste un'alternativa... difficilmente il tradimento è una "soluzione"..

Anzi.

A me non verrebbe mai in mente di incolpare lui di alcunché in relazione a quello che ho fatto.

Poi si può discutere del rapporto quanto si vuole, ma in altri termini.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Io credo che tradendo si perdano comunque tutte "le ragioni" che si possano avere, perché quasi sempre esiste un'alternativa... difficilmente il tradimento è una "soluzione"..
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2017)

La responsabilità della scelta di tradire è del traditore,
Ma certi tradimenti trovano la strada spianata.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Agosto 2017)

Concorso di colpa ... È un discorso d'assicurazione e quelli a fottere sono bravi.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Io credo che tradendo si perdano comunque tutte "le ragioni" che si possano avere, perché quasi sempre esiste un'alternativa... difficilmente il tradimento è una "soluzione"..
> 
> ...


Punti di vista, io su questo non la penso assolutamente così. In realtà anche la decisione di tradire è una delle tante in cui all'interno di un rapporto uno dei due decide anche per l'altro. Non è un'alternativa, non è uno strumento di salvazione del rapporto, non serve a rimettere a posto le cose così come secondo me non serve a peggiorarle. Arriva semplicemente un momento in cui decidi di farti i cazzi tuoi con più o meno leggerezza.
Quello che normalmente i traditi non vogliono accettare, è che dietro alla decisione di farsi i cazzi propri, ci sono anni di non detti, pressioni, e frustrazioni le cui colpe non possono essere condonate con un colpo di spugna solo in virtù del fatto che ci si ritrova la testa pesante.


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punti di vista, io su questo non la penso assolutamente così. In realtà anche la decisione di tradire è una delle tante in cui all'interno di un rapporto uno dei due decide anche per l'altro. Non è un'alternativa, non è uno strumento di salvazione del rapporto, non serve a rimettere a posto le cose così come secondo me non serve a peggiorarle. Arriva semplicemente un momento in cui decidi di farti i cazzi tuoi con più o meno leggerezza.
> Quello che normalmente i traditi non vogliono accettare, è che dietro alla decisione di farsi i cazzi propri, ci sono anni di non detti, pressioni, e frustrazioni le cui colpe non possono essere condonate con un colpo di spugna solo in virtù del fatto che ci si ritrova la testa pesante.


Se arriva il momento in cui decidi di farti i cazzi tuoi,esistono due istituzioni,una si chiama separazione,l'altra "Valigia".....


----------



## Outdider (24 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Io credo che tradendo si perdano comunque tutte "le ragioni" che si possano avere, perché quasi sempre esiste un'alternativa... difficilmente il tradimento è una "soluzione"..
> 
> ...


Sono molto d'accordo con te


----------



## Outdider (24 Agosto 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Concorso di colpa ... È un discorso d'assicurazione e quelli a fottere sono bravi.


Ottimo paragone


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punti di vista, io su questo non la penso assolutamente così. In realtà anche la decisione di tradire è una delle tante in cui all'interno di un rapporto uno dei due decide anche per l'altro. Non è un'alternativa, non è uno strumento di salvazione del rapporto, non serve a rimettere a posto le cose così come secondo me non serve a peggiorarle. Arriva semplicemente un momento in cui decidi di farti i cazzi tuoi con più o meno leggerezza.
> Quello che normalmente i traditi non vogliono accettare, è che dietro alla decisione di farsi i cazzi propri, ci sono anni di non detti, pressioni, e frustrazioni le cui colpe non possono essere condonate con un colpo di spugna solo in virtù del fatto che ci si ritrova la testa pesante.


I non detti li abbiamo accettati e non ce ne siamo andati. Idem le ftustrazioni. Se resti vuol dire che in teoria ti va bene così. Se no espliciti e informi anche che il rischio può essere quello che guardi da un'altra parte cercando la leggerezza che ti manca.
Se non lo fai d tradisci l'altro non ha colpe. Lo fai per il tuo egoismo e per tenere entrambe le strade aperte. 
Poi ognuno ha le proprio motivazioni per restare. Io conosco le mie. Ma so che per le mie azioni extra coppia sono l'unica totalmente responsabile.


----------



## Lostris (24 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> I non detti li abbiamo accettati e non ce ne siamo andati. Idem le ftustrazioni. Se resti vuol dire che in teoria ti va bene così. Se no espliciti e informi anche che il rischio può essere quello che guardi da un'altra parte cercando la leggerezza che ti manca.
> Se non lo fai d tradisci l'altro non ha colpe. Lo fai per il tuo egoismo e per tenere entrambe le strade aperte.
> Poi ognuno ha le proprio motivazioni per restare. Io conosco le mie. Ma so che per le mie azioni extra coppia sono l'unica totalmente responsabile.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> .... Viene da ridere leggendo i consigli sui preservativi?
> 
> Non acquistate il "pacco famiglia", buttate quelli che sono avanzati, non usate quelli "destinati" al partner, etc etc? Io mi sono scompisciata!


Sul buttare quelli avanzati comunque Paolo ha ragione da vendere


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se arriva il momento in cui decidi di farti i cazzi tuoi,esistono due istituzioni,una si chiama separazione,l'altra "Valigia".....


Ma anche no. Se ragioni cosi sei arrivato al punto in cui non hai nulla da perdere, oppure per come la vedo io ti sei svegliato e hai capito che gli assoluti non esistono.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> I non detti li abbiamo accettati e non ce ne siamo andati. Idem le ftustrazioni. Se resti vuol dire che in teoria ti va bene così. Se no espliciti e informi anche che il rischio può essere quello che guardi da un'altra parte cercando la leggerezza che ti manca.
> Se non lo fai d tradisci l'altro non ha colpe. Lo fai per il tuo egoismo e per tenere entrambe le strade aperte.
> Poi ognuno ha le proprio motivazioni per restare. Io conosco le mie. Ma so che per le mie azioni extra coppia sono l'unica totalmente responsabile.


Non solo ne sei totalmente responsabile. Hai anche la responsabilità di averle imposte all'altro, ancorché a sua insaputa. E con questo? Puoi dire con assoluta certezza che se l'altra persona si fosse mossa in maniera diversa con te in termini di pensieri, parole, opere e omissioni, saresti arrivata alle medesime azioni extra- coppia?
Se tu ti sbraghi sulla certezza di due promesse fatte davanti a un prete in 40 minuti di cerimonia, e cominci dare l'altro per scontato, poi ci sta tranquillamente che l'altro si faccia i cazzi suoi fuori. Se non hai calcolato quel rischio perché sei abituato a ragionare sulla dicotomia stare insieme OPPURE lasciarsi, onestamente è un problema anche tuo.
Anche e soprattutto quando arrivi ad avere famiglia, case cointestate, mutui vari, quattro spicci da parte e ad aver investito anni preziosi della propria vita su un'altra persona.


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Se ragioni cosi sei arrivato al punto in cui non hai nulla da perdere, oppure per come la vedo io ti sei svegliato e hai capito che gli assoluti non esistono.


No,sei arrivato al punto che hai capito che il tuo partner non ha nulla da perdere...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,sei arrivato al punto che hai capito che il tuo partner non ha nulla da perdere...


Se hai un problema di bassa autostima non accollarlo a me :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non solo ne sei totalmente responsabile. Hai anche la responsabilità di averle imposte all'altro, ancorché a sua insaputa. E con questo? Puoi dire con assoluta certezza che se l'altra persona si fosse mossa in maniera diversa con te in termini di pensieri, parole, opere e omissioni, saresti arrivata alle medesime azioni extra- coppia?
> Se tu ti sbraghi sulla certezza di due promesse fatte davanti a un prete in 40 minuti di cerimonia, e cominci dare l'altro per scontato, poi ci sta tranquillamente che l'altro si faccia i cazzi suoi fuori. Se non hai calcolato quel rischio perché sei abituato a ragionare sulla dicotomia stare insieme OPPURE lasciarsi, onestamente è un problema anche tuo.
> Anche e soprattutto quando arrivi ad avere famiglia, case cointestate, mutui vari, quattro spicci da parte e ad aver investito anni preziosi della propria vita su un'altra persona.


Ma se a te non sta bene che io mi sbragi in quella certezza e che ti sua per scontato la cosa giusta sarebbe che mi lasci non che ti scopi un altro 
Per cui se mi scopo un altro non ś colpa tua ma mia che non sto bene con te ma non ti mollo
Dopodiché io ho tradito quando non mi mancava nulla


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se hai un problema di bassa autostima non accollarlo a me :rotfl:


Lo avrei nel momento decidessi di tradire.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se a te non sta bene che io mi sbragi in quella certezza e che ti sua per scontato la cosa giusta sarebbe che mi lasci non che ti scopi un altro
> Per cui se mi scopo un altro non ś colpa tua ma mia che non sto bene con te ma non ti mollo
> Dopodiché io ho tradito quando non mi mancava nulla


La cosa giusta non esiste. Magari non sto bene con te ma ci sono millemila motivi per cui decido di restare. Magari non sto così male con te da mandarti a fanculo. Magari, anche se statisticamente è molto più raro, ma succede, sono innamorato di entrambe e non mollo un cazzo perché le voglio entrambe.
E quella è la cosa giusta per me. E quindi mi prendo la responsabilità di scegliere per entrambi. Ma da qui a dire che in quanto tradito sei esente dall' aver originato certe scelte per me ce ne passa.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lo avrei nel momento decidessi di tradire.


Giusto, perdonami non conosco la tua storia. Tradito, traditore, amante o turista?


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto, perdonami non conosco la tua storia. Tradito, traditore, amante o turista?


Tradito,naturalmente...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tradito,naturalmente...


Quindi fammi capire, porti le corna come un trofeo? Essere stato tradito ti ha reso un santo? Chi ti ha tradito, in virtù di questo si è accollato tutte le colpe?
Perché se la pensi così, sotto sotto ti invidio.


----------



## stany (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non solo ne sei totalmente responsabile. Hai anche la responsabilità di averle imposte all'altro, ancorché a sua insaputa. E con questo? Puoi dire con assoluta certezza che se l'altra persona si fosse mossa in maniera diversa con te in termini di pensieri, parole, opere e omissioni, saresti arrivata alle medesime azioni extra- coppia?
> Se tu ti sbraghi sulla certezza di due promesse fatte davanti a un prete in 40 minuti di cerimonia, e cominci dare l'altro per scontato, poi ci sta tranquillamente che l'altro si faccia i cazzi suoi fuori. Se non hai calcolato quel rischio perché sei abituato a ragionare sulla dicotomia stare insieme OPPURE lasciarsi, onestamente è un problema anche tuo.
> Anche e soprattutto quando arrivi ad avere famiglia, case cointestate, mutui vari, quattro spicci da parte e ad aver investito anni preziosi della propria vita su un'altra persona.


Quindi? Ci si deve fare l'assicurazione contro le corna? Il 50% della responsabilità consiste nel non aver subito capito la paraculaggine dell'altro? Di quello che mette tutto il quadretto che citi a repentaglio, essendo (guarda un po') quello che avrebbe meno da perdere e più da guadagnare nel caso della risoluzione "contrattuale" (senza addebito).


----------



## Lostris (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa giusta non esiste. Magari non sto bene con te ma ci sono millemila motivi per cui decido di restare. Magari non sto così male con te da mandarti a fanculo. Magari, anche se statisticamente è molto più raro, ma succede, sono innamorato di entrambe e non mollo un cazzo perché le voglio entrambe.
> E quella è la cosa giusta per me. E quindi mi prendo la responsabilità di scegliere per entrambi. Ma da qui a dire che in quanto tradito sei esente dall' aver originato certe scelte per me ce ne passa.


Se un rapporto va bene o meno il merito o la responsabilità è sempre, in diversa misura, di entrambi gli elementi della coppia, questo credo nessuno lo metta in discussione.

E quando si è legati a qualcuno ci si influenza inevitabilmente a vicenda. 

Nonostante questo io penso che ognuno sia responsabile delle proprie scelte, sempre e indipendentemente dal percorso che si è fatto per compierle, a meno che non si parli di coercizione.
E penso anche che questa assunzione di responsabilità sia fondamentale.

Non ha senso rimpallarsi a vicenda, si è adulti. 
Uno trascura l'altro e non lo cerca..è assente. Ne è responsabile, anche se puó avere le sue ragioni. Perché queste ragioni potevano essere affrontate in modo diverso, per dire.
L'altro trova questo aspetto altrove, e tradisce. E ne è responsabile allo stesso modo.

Non sto dicendo che considerare l'altro un soprammobile ma essergli fedele sia un comportamento migliore di essere presente ma scopare a destra e a manca, sto dicendo che ognuno è completamente responsabile di ciò che sceglie di fare. 

Poi si puó discutere sulle mancanze di ciascuno, laddove ci siano.


----------



## stany (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lo avrei nel momento decidessi di tradire.


STRAQUOTO!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma essergli fedele sia un comportamento migliore di essere presente ma scopare a destra e a manca.


Io sto facendo un discorso diametralmente opposto. Sto dicendo che molto spesso soprattutto passata una certa età le scelte che hai fatto scelgono per te. Lavoro casa figli millemila impegni, la scelta di vivere in una città piuttosto che in un'altra. La scelta di comprarsi la casa per le vacanze vicino ai parenti miei oppure hai parenti tuoi. La scuola per i figli: tutta una serie di percorsi impostati decisi insieme.
Tralascio chi lavora insieme, o magari si divide uno studio oppure un'azienda.
Se tu mi dici che il comportamento corretto é scegliere tra la frustrazione di stare in una realtà che ti sta stretta oppure il dolore, le lacrime e il sangue (molto spesso non solo tuoi) di far saltare il banco mandando a puttane investimenti considerevoli non solo di soldi, ma anche e soprattutto di tempo che non ti ridà più nessuno, io ti rispondo che il comportamento corretto è quello che fa contenta e coglionata una parte, e contenta e consapevole l'altra. Tutto senza alzare polvere.
Tutte quelle scelte, tutti quei percorsi fossero essi fondamenta di una casa o corda intorno al collo, sono state scelte di entrambi. E sono le scelte del passato quelle che condizionano il presente, non due peli di sorca raccattati su tinder.
Io (ed è un argomento su cui mi sono scontrato in passato su un sacco di forum anche su questo con quelli che in virtù del fatto di avere subito le corna si sentono automaticamente dalla parte della ragione), ho sempre che conta il gioco più dei giocatori. Il tradito che decide di far saltare il banco per come la vedo io è egoista quanto il traditore che fa la stessa cosa per motivi opposti. Entrambi pensano di avere in tasca il comportamento giusto.


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire, porti le corna come un trofeo? Essere stato tradito ti ha reso un santo? Chi ti ha tradito, in virtù di questo si è accollato tutte le colpe?
> Perché se la pensi così, sotto sotto ti invidio.


Mah,guarda,io questa cosa delle corna,portare le corna,essere un cornuto,brutto cornutazzo e altre amenità del genere le lascio al bar dello sport.
Il comportamento di un'altra persona non potrà mai qualificare me,ma qualifichera' lei.
Ma queste sono le basi della logica,credo che questi concetti siano talmente scontati che alle materne non li insegnano nemmeno più.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,guarda,io questa cosa delle corna,portare le corna,essere un cornuto,brutto cornutazzo e altre amenità del genere le lascio al bar dello sport.
> Il comportamento di un'altra persona non potrà mai qualificare me,ma qualifichera' lei.
> Ma queste sono le basi della logica,credo che questi concetti siano talmente scontati che alle materne non li insegnano nemmeno più.


Sto dicendo esattamente questo. Che tra le retorica del tradimento e la realtà del tradimento ce ne passa. Il comportamento di un'altra persona qualifica te quanto qualifica lei.
Ci sono state situazioni in cui alla notizia del fatto che finalmente il frustrato o la frustrata di turno si erano fatti un giro di giostra fuori casa, gli amici stretti hanno organizzato una festa al grido di era ora.
Ci sono persone che portano le corna come i santi di paese ostentano le stimmate.
Poi puoi attaccarti alle parole o cercare di capire cosa sto cercando di dirti. A me sposta molto poco.
Il bello di un forum è che anche se il tuo diretto interlocutore non coglie o non vuole cogliere il senso di ciò che dici, magari poi passa qualcun'altro e raccatta uno spunto interessante.


----------



## Lostris (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sto facendo un discorso diametralmente opposto. Sto dicendo che molto spesso soprattutto passata una certa età le scelte che hai fatto scelgono per te. Lavoro casa figli millemila impegni, la scelta di vivere in una città piuttosto che in un'altra. La scelta di comprarsi la casa per le vacanze vicino ai parenti miei oppure hai parenti tuoi. La scuola per i figli: tutta una serie di percorsi impostati decisi insieme.
> Tralascio chi lavora insieme, o magari si divide uno studio oppure un'azienda.
> Se tu mi dici che il comportamento corretto é scegliere tra la frustrazione di stare in una realtà che ti sta stretta oppure il dolore, le lacrime e il sangue (molto spesso non solo tuoi) di far saltare il banco mandando a puttane investimenti considerevoli non solo di soldi, ma anche e soprattutto di tempo che non ti ridà più nessuno, io ti rispondo che il comportamento corretto è quello che fa contenta e coglionata una parte, e contenta e consapevole l'altra. Tutto senza alzare polvere.
> Tutte quelle scelte, tutti quei percorsi fossero essi fondamenta di una casa o corda intorno al collo, sono state scelte di entrambi. E sono le scelte del passato quelle che condizionano il presente, non due peli di sorca raccattati su tinder.
> Io (ed è un argomento su cui mi sono scontrato in passato su un sacco di forum anche su questo con quelli che in virtù del fatto di avere subito le corna si sentono automaticamente dalla parte della ragione), ho sempre che conta il gioco più dei giocatori. Il tradito che decide di far saltare il banco per come la vedo io è egoista quanto il traditore che fa la stessa cosa per motivi opposti. Entrambi pensano di avere in tasca il comportamento giusto.


Tu fai un discorso (anche) di opportunismo.

Che il punto in cui ci si trova derivi da un percorso di scelte anche condivise non lo metto in dubbio. 

E che questo punto condizioni le scelte future possibili davanti a determinate situazioni idem.

Che sia comodo e tendenzialmente economicamente più conveniente (inteso non necessariamente in senso finanziario) rimanere dove si è e prendersi certe compensazioni altrove lo posso capire, che sia anche corretto lo trovo un concetto opinabile.

Non è questione di egoismo, a volte ci sono dei limiti alle situazioni che una persona è in grado di sostenere. Sia da un lato che dall'altro.. a volte dolore lacrime e sangue sono preferibili a toppe malcucite e raffazzonate.. indipendentemente da ciò che ti lega.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tu fai un discorso (anche) di opportunismo.
> 
> Che il punto in cui ci si trova derivi da un percorso di scelte anche condivise non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ...


E chi ti dice di no? Tutti i concetti sono opinabili. Io mi trovo semplicemente in derisorio disaccordo con quelli che in virtù di un concetto considerato sacro santo dalla morale comune, si sentono automaticamente dalla parte della ragione.
E fanno danni.


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sto dicendo esattamente questo. Che tra le retorica del tradimento e la realtà del tradimento ce ne passa. Il comportamento di un'altra persona qualifica te quanto qualifica lei.
> Ci sono state situazioni in cui alla notizia del fatto che finalmente il frustrato o la frustrata di turno si erano fatti un giro di giostra fuori casa, gli amici stretti hanno organizzato una festa al grido di era ora.
> Ci sono persone che portano le corna come i santi di paese ostentano le stimmate.
> Poi puoi attaccarti alle parole o cercare di capire cosa sto cercando di dirti. A me sposta molto poco.
> Il bello di un forum è che anche se il tuo diretto interlocutore non coglie o non vuole cogliere il senso di ciò che dici, magari poi passa qualcun'altro e raccatta uno spunto interessante.


Ma a me sposta ancora meno.
Se io non faccio le veci di una persona,non posso essere responsabile del suo agito,punto.
Se tu mi tradisci,hai fatto una scelta.
Se non ti sgamo,continui,se ti sgamo,te ne vai..
Che cosa c'è di difficile da capire in questo concetto?
Chiaro che il concetto risulta di difficile digestione per i coniugi "Creativi",ma,visto che la condizione di tradito come definizione rimane tale finché si è ancora ufficialmente assieme,per togliersi dall'infelice posizione,basta organizzare due valigine al coniuge più "Fantasioso",e voilà!Fine del tradimento.
Ora,in risposta a chi mi chiede se sono un tradito,rispondo si,anzi no,non sono un tradito....ero un tradito!
Ora,per te esistono motivazioni per tradire all'interno della coppia,per me il tradimento è avulso dalla coppia e i suoi problemi.
Il tradimento è una relazione tra due persone,che hanno l'insignificante prerogativa di essere sposate o accompagnate ad altre persone,punto.
Se a te,che sei un traditore,torna meglio pensare che non è tua responsabilità,ma ti ha spinto la tua partner a tradire,va benissimo.
Ah,a proposito della santità indotta,non mettere in bocca parole non dette ad altri.
Mai detto di sentirmi in diritto di dare un calcio in culo al traditore per intercessione divina,ma perché semplicemente ho questa fissazione,ma da sempre,di volere l'esclusività reciproca dal partner.
Se il partner,strada facendo,cambia idea,automaticamente,di default,cambia indirizzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma a me sposta ancora meno.
> Se io non faccio le veci di una persona,non posso essere responsabile del suo agito,punto.
> Se tu mi tradisci,hai fatto una scelta.
> Se non ti sgamo,continui,se ti sgamo,te ne vai..
> ...


Stai girando intorno al discorso. Io ti ho chiesto se ti ritieni o meno corresponsabile del cambio di indirizzo del partner, ma da come mi rispondi mi sembra abbastanza evidente che, poiché per tutta una serie di automatismi il cambio di indirizzo prescinde dalle ragioni e comporta le valigie in automatico, ti ripeto che quasi ti invidio.
L'unico, piccolissimo, quasi insignificante dettaglio, è che ora non sei più un tradito, ma magari il motivo che ti ha reso passibile di tradimento rimane.


----------



## trilobita (24 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai girando intorno al discorso. Io ti ho chiesto se ti ritieni o meno corresponsabile del cambio di indirizzo del partner, ma da come mi rispondi mi sembra abbastanza evidente che, poiché per tutta una serie di automatismi il cambio di indirizzo prescinde dalle ragioni e comporta le valigie in automatico, ti ripeto che quasi ti invidio.
> L'unico, piccolissimo, quasi insignificante dettaglio, è che ora non sei più un tradito, ma magari il motivo che ti ha reso passibile di tradimento rimane.


È vero,rimane,perlomeno finché ci sarà il libero arbitrio...ma è proprio insignificante,come dettaglio.
I negozi che vendono valigie sono sempre ben forniti,nessun problema.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> È vero,rimane,perlomeno finché ci sarà il libero arbitrio...ma è proprio insignificante,come dettaglio.
> I negozi che vendono valigie sono sempre ben forniti,nessun problema.


 fatto che per te sia un dettaglio insignificante la dice lunga.
 spero che almeno tu non abbia coinvolto figli nella corsa al valigiaio.


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> fatto che per te sia un dettaglio insignificante la dice lunga.
> spero che almeno tu non abbia coinvolto figli nella corsa al valigiaio.


Ma è matematico.
A te serve che sia carico di significato,sei un traditore,no?
Ci sono sempre mille e mille motivi per motivare un tradimento.
Per me ci possono essere milioni di problemi in un matrimonio,si può cercare di risolverli insieme,oppure cambiare traiettorie.
Chi dice che non è semplice disfare un matrimonio,mi fa ridere.
Io l'ho disfatto e non ho mai dormito sotto un ponte.
Ma guarda,possiamo stare qui quanto vuoi.
Tu tiri acqua al tuo mulino,io preferisco stare senza quell' acqua lì.
Per me la dignità prima di tutto.
Il resto viene molto,ma molto dopo.
Comunque la dice molto lunga anche il fatto che da due giorni che stai cercando pervicacemente di convincerci delle sacrosante ragioni dei traditori,chissà mai perche?
Tranquillo,non ho ascendente su nessuno e non convinco nessuno a pensarla come me,non ne sento proprio il bisogno,anzi,se vuoi che ti dica che tradire è la panacea di tutti i matrimoni in crisi,ebbene sì,è così.
Coppie in crisi,volete risolvere i vostri problemi?
Scopate in giro come animali,traditevi,tradite i vostri amanti con altri amanti,l'armonia tornerà come d'incanto....


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma è matematico.
> A te serve che sia carico di significato,sei un traditore,no?
> Ci sono sempre mille e mille motivi per motivare un tradimento.
> Per me ci possono essere milioni di problemi in un matrimonio,si può cercare di risolverli insieme,oppure cambiare traiettorie.
> ...


Stai facendo tutto da solo. Se ti fossi dato pena di leggere i miei vecchi messaggi, capiresti che come la penso non è una novità da anni per nessuno. Io ti ho fatto una domanda molto precisa e tu hai deciso di non rispondermi. Buttarla in coglionella sul giusto e sullo sbagliato come ti dicevo a me non sposta nulla.
Onestamente non capisco perché ti agiti.
Non ti conosco e non posso dire se la tua decisione di sfasciare il matrimonio ti renda una persona intelligente oppure un coglione.
Dalla veemenza con cui vai scagliando contro la categoria a me dai l'impressione di qualcuno molto meno solido di se vuoi apparire. Però magari mi sbaglio.
Come ti ripeto, spero che per salvarti la dignità tu non abbia coinvolto figli.
Saluti e baci.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] certo che ognuno ha i suoi motivi per restare in casa ma quei motivi dovrebbero prevedere che resti in casa e non scopi in giro
Nel momento che in casa ci sono cose che non ti piacciono s scopi fuori non puoi dire che la colpa del tuo scopare fuori è anche di tua moglie


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] certo che ognuno ha i suoi motivi per restare in casa ma quei motivi dovrebbero prevedere che resti in casa e non scopi in giro
> Nel momento che in casa ci sono cose che non ti piacciono s scopi fuori non puoi dire che la colpa del tuo scopare fuori è anche di tua moglie


Invece la penso talmente così


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai facendo tutto da solo. Se ti fossi dato pena di leggere i miei vecchi messaggi, capiresti che come la penso non è una novità da anni per nessuno. Io ti ho fatto una domanda molto precisa e tu hai deciso di non rispondermi. Buttarla in coglionella sul giusto e sullo sbagliato come ti dicevo a me non sposta nulla.
> Onestamente non capisco perché ti agiti.
> Non ti conosco e non posso dire se la tua decisione di sfasciare il matrimonio ti renda una persona intelligente oppure un coglione.
> Dalla veemenza con cui vai scagliando contro la categoria a me dai l'impressione di qualcuno molto meno solido di se vuoi apparire. Però magari mi sbaglio.
> ...


Spero altrettanto per i tuoi figli,che non si trovino coinvolti in una partouze tra te e la scaldafava di turno,perché,d'accordo che la dignità per alcuni è solo una scatola vuota,ma,magari ai figli gliela insegnerei comunque...
A proposito,alla tua domanda precisa,ho risposto in tutti i post.
No,per come la penso non ho responsabilità del suo tradimento,perché il tradimento non ha nessuna attinenza con i problemi di coppia preesistenti,per me.
Per te,è giocoforza il contrario,ci mancherebbe,una giustificazione fa sempre comodo.
Baci e abbracci


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

*..*

beh.. responsabile il mio partner di una mia azione individuale, direi proprio che non esiste, tra persone adulte

ricordiamoci che in molti casi non vi è proprio alcun fattore problematico nella coppia, ma (molto banalmente) il piacere di frequentare un'altra persona. credo sia meno infrequente di quanto si pensi

di converso, l'equazione matematica: "hai un altro/a? allora ci sono problemi nella tua coppia!" è molto ma molto arbitraria e semplificativa

e capisco che in certi casi sia necessario semplificare, ma non sempre è così. il partner tradito spesso nn c'entra nulla

a volte ci sono situazioni nella coppia che "invitano" a tradire (più che costringere) e a questi si uniscono anche fattori esterni (una nuova simpatia) che "invitano"

questi fattori, da fuori si vedono bene, a volte.

e.. specialmente da DONNE ho sentito tante volte dire, vedendo gli atteggiamenti pubblici di una coppia: 
"Ma guarda quello/quella lì.... ma poveraccio... ma che pazienza, ma come fa a sopportare? ma se si trovasse un amante farebbe pure bene!"



Chiedo conferma alle femmine del forum


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. responsabile il mio partner di una mia azione individuale, direi proprio che non esiste, tra persone adulte
> 
> ricordiamoci che in molti casi non vi è proprio alcun fattore problematico nella coppia, ma (molto banalmente) il piacere di frequentare un'altra persona. credo sia meno infrequente di quanto si pensi
> 
> ...


vero. In questi giorni l'attenzione mia è delle mie vicine di ombrellone è caduta su una coppi4.
Lei dittatrice, lui servetto.
Lui non fa niente senza il consenso della moglie e lei sempre a puntualizzare e far sarcasmo gratuito su ogni tentativo del marito a prendere iniziative. Coppia con più di 30 anni di matrimonio.
I nostri commenti sono stati proprio, se lui avesse l'amante farebbe più che bene.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vero. In questi giorni l'attenzione mia è delle mie vicine di ombrellone è caduta su una coppi4.
> Lei dittatrice, lui servetto.
> Lui non fa niente senza il consenso della moglie e lei sempre a puntualizzare e far sarcasmo gratuito su ogni tentativo del marito a prendere iniziative. Coppia con più di 30 anni di matrimonio.
> I nostri commenti sono stati proprio, se lui avesse l'amante farebbe più che bene.


eeeh... ... succede, succede.... succede MOLTO spesso...


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. responsabile il mio partner di una mia azione individuale, direi proprio che non esiste, tra persone adulte
> 
> ricordiamoci che in molti casi non vi è proprio alcun fattore problematico nella coppia, ma (molto banalmente) il piacere di frequentare un'altra persona. credo sia meno infrequente di quanto si pensi
> 
> ...


Beh.... Nell'ultimo esempio che fai, non credo possa parlarsi di una coppia dove si sta completamente bene insieme.

Io sul punto  (peraltro senza esperienza di tradimenti fisici) ho già detto che secondo me la maggioranza dei tradimenti si origina in quelle coppie dove non si sta bene ma non si sta neanche male. Sulla responsabilità non ho dubbi però: per me la responsabilità e' di chi tradisce. Sempre. Anche all'interno di quelle coppie dove si sta da cani. Ferma la responsabilità per una azione che si sceglie liberamente, ad un livello per così dire  "inferiore", ci stanno i motivi. Hanno un peso specifico minore rispetto alla responsabilità. Ma a loro volta sottendono altre reciproche responsabilità. Come dire a monte e a valle. Ovvio che, se si ammucchiano, possono anche finire col pesare di più del tradimento.

Non so se mi sono spiegata. E' un paragone un po' banale, certamente (estremizzando la questione) sono meglio le corna che le mani addosso. Se però mi metti le mani addosso, e io per n motivi resto con te ma ti faccio le corna, sicuramente sto reagendo in modo sbagliato  (intendo sbagliato per me), ma di certo alla  "prova bilancia" quello che ti faccio e' una boccata di salute rispetto alla mancanza di rispetto che mi infliggi tu.

Sta di fatto che vedo il tradimento come una sorta di "gara al ribasso" nella coppia. E questo sempre, a prescindere dai motivi che stanno sotto. Che a volte giustificano, mai però levano la responsabilità. E ci mancherebbe che, oltre che delle mie azioni, dovessi essere responsabile di quelle altrui.


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vero. In questi giorni l'attenzione mia è delle mie vicine di ombrellone è caduta su una coppi4.
> Lei dittatrice, lui servetto.
> Lui non fa niente senza il consenso della moglie e lei sempre a puntualizzare e far sarcasmo gratuito su ogni tentativo del marito a prendere iniziative. Coppia con più di 30 anni di matrimonio.
> I nostri commenti sono stati proprio, se lui avesse l'amante farebbe più che bene.


Se non ha le palle per mettere la moglie al suo posto,figurati con l'amante..


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh.... Nell'ultimo esempio che fai, non credo possa parlarsi di una coppia dove si sta completamente bene insieme.
> 
> Io sul punto  (peraltro senza esperienza di tradimenti fisici) ho già detto che secondo me la maggioranza dei tradimenti si origina in quelle coppie dove non si sta bene ma non si sta neanche male. Sulla responsabilità non ho dubbi però: per me la responsabilità e' di chi tradisce. Sempre. Anche all'interno di quelle coppie dove si sta da cani. Ferma la responsabilità per una azione che si sceglie liberamente, ad un livello per così dire  "inferiore", ci stanno i motivi. Hanno un peso specifico minore rispetto alla responsabilità. Ma a loro volta sottendono altre reciproche responsabilità. Come dire a monte e a valle. Ovvio che, se si ammucchiano, possono anche finire col pesare di più del tradimento.
> 
> ...


sai.. noi vediamo e misuriamo col nostro metro.

io ho tante coppie di "amici" genitori di bimbi in classe col mio (ho messo amici tra virgolette, per dire che sono amici cosi per dire, anche se alcune coppie sono decisamente PIU amici di altre)

te ne dovessi dire solo UNA (1) dove mi sembra che tutto vada a gonfie vele, ti direi una bugia... 

ma è il MIO metro.. che vale quanto quello di chiunque

l'iniziativa del relazionarsi con un'altra persona fuori coppia (ho ripulito la parola tradimento, non per buonismo ma proprio per sottolineare il carattere "individuale" della iniziativa, slegandola dal fatto che c'è la moglie i figli il cane, la zia.. etc..)  è per me una iniziativa individuale, come TUTTE, dalle più lodevoli alle più discutibili.

sono iniziative individuali
C'è chi invece di relazionarsi con un altro uomo, va a fare beneficienza e assistenza all'ospizio o all'orfanatrofio, e in apparenza sono iniziative estremamente lodevoli e meritevoli, indicatori di grande salubrità generale, individuale e di coppia

ma anche queste sono "responsabilità" di chi le fa

spesso si guarda l'involucro esteriore: "è andata a letto con un altro, è una merda" "è andata a fare assistenza all'ospizio, è una santa"

in realtà la frattura di origine nella coppia, qualora dovesse esserci,  è lì in bella vista, bella pari e uguale.

e a passare dall'ospizio al sexy bondage, talvolta.. è una volata


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh.... Nell'ultimo esempio che fai, non credo possa parlarsi di una coppia dove si sta completamente bene insieme.
> 
> Io sul punto  (peraltro senza esperienza di tradimenti fisici) ho già detto che secondo me la maggioranza dei tradimenti si origina in quelle coppie dove non si sta bene ma non si sta neanche male. Sulla responsabilità non ho dubbi però: per me la responsabilità e' di chi tradisce. Sempre. Anche all'interno di quelle coppie dove si sta da cani. Ferma la responsabilità per una azione che si sceglie liberamente, ad un livello per così dire  "inferiore", ci stanno i motivi. Hanno un peso specifico minore rispetto alla responsabilità. Ma a loro volta sottendono altre reciproche responsabilità. Come dire a monte e a valle. Ovvio che, se si ammucchiano, possono anche finire col pesare di più del tradimento.
> 
> ...


Quoto quasi tutto.
Non trovo congruo il paragone tradimento vs violenza.
Chiaro che la violenza è esponenzialmente peggio del tradimento,ma si parlava di responsabilità.
Come dire che se tuo marito ti picchiava,era anche colpa tua.
A me sembra un'aberrazione.
A ben vedere,anzi,questo esempio mi piace,perché esemplifica al meglio quanto il tradimento non abbia nulla a che vedere con i problemi di coppia.
Sentire dire"Tradisco mio marito perché mi picchia",sembra una barzelletta,macabra,ma ridicola.
Se ti picchia,cercherai di sottrarti a questa situazione e non cercandone un'altra,lasciando immutata quella attuale.
No,mi dispiace,ma continuo a pensare che le insoddisfazioni interne alla coppia e i tradimenti non siano in alcun modo in relazione.
Lo so,quando si tradisce,tutto fa brodo per giustificare il proprio agito,ma le cose stanno così.
Tu,per esempio,non andavi d'accordo con tuo marito.
Perché,invece di separarti,con i casini che comporta,avendo un figlio,non ti sei trovata un amante su misura?
Non sarebbe stato tutto molto più comodo?
Inoltre avresti riprovato il brivido delle farfalline nella pancia,irrinunciabile per molti.
Secondo il metro di molti qui,saresti un'emerita stupida....tu ritieni di esserlo?


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sai.. noi vediamo e misuriamo col nostro metro.
> 
> io ho tante coppie di "amici" genitori di bimbi in classe col mio (ho messo amici tra virgolette, per dire che sono amici cosi per dire, anche se alcune coppie sono decisamente PIU amici di altre)
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Però se c'è una frattura all'interno della coppia,la soluzione non è né andare ai poveri vecchi a fare volontariato,né armarsi di bustino e gatto a nove code  e incontrarsi con il De Sade di turno.
Sei d'accordo?


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sai.. noi vediamo e misuriamo col nostro metro.
> 
> io ho tante coppie di "amici" genitori di bimbi in classe col mio (ho messo amici tra virgolette, per dire che sono amici cosi per dire, anche se alcune coppie sono decisamente PIU amici di altre)
> 
> ...



Senz'altro. Ammetterai però che per la coppia e' decisamente più salutare la prima. Poi si può stare a discutere finché si vuole. Diciamo che per tutto c'è un motivo. E in fin dei conti non esistono ne' santi ne' demoni. Alla fine si è tutti alla ricerca del piacere nostro, dico solo che all'interno di un sodalizio dove ci si e' promessi fedeltà sarebbe più proficuo non cercare il piacere nostro venendo meno a promesse che dovrebbero corrispondere al piacere nostro. Il guaio è che a volte il piacere, o la nostra ricerca va oltre. E se il nostro piacere e' la ricerca di un'altra persona....

Poi ripeto: a valle ci stanno i motivi.

A monte, una scelta che fa uno solo.

Quello che per me può rendere assolutamente inconcepibile il tradimento, comunque, non è il tradimento in se', ma le modalità con cui si realizza. Tipo chi abbandona moglie e figlio per sei mesi, tradisce, poi torna.... E ha il coraggio di sindacare sul tradimento della moglie. Non se ne abbia a male @h10.... Ma la moglie non sarà trasparente nell'intento di ricostruire.... Però atteso che il suo amante non è disponibile, e che per giunta c'è un figlio.... Per me prova semplicemente a tirare a campare. Triste eh... Ma insomma.... Credo faccia il proprio meglio per mantenere la serenità. A volte i modi sono anche sbagliati (per noi intendo) credo comunque che nel discorso separazione si / separazione no l'economia e la finanza abbiano la loro parte per tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però se c'è una frattura all'interno della coppia,la soluzione non è né andare ai poveri vecchi a fare volontariato,né armarsi di bustino e gatto a nove code  e incontrarsi con il De Sade di turno.
> Sei d'accordo?


si che sono d'accordo.

per quello che ho visto e vissuto, nessuno cerca in realtà una "soluzione" facendo iniziative fuori.

forse ci sarà anche chi le cerca in quel modo, ma è destinato a veder fallire i suoi tentativi.

una frase ricorrente che io ho detto con le persone che io ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere a certi livelli, ogniqualvolta ho avuto "sentore" è stata appunto questa: 

ricordati che io non sono né sarò mai una soluzione.

io ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare (quasi sempre) donne perfettamente conscie di questo.

spesso non si cercano soluzioni Trilo, quando si "esce" dal nucleo, e se davvero si cercassero sarebbe un bel casino


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senz'altro. *Ammetterai però che per la coppia e' decisamente più salutare la prima.* Poi si può stare a discutere finché si vuole. Diciamo che per tutto c'è un motivo. E in fin dei conti non esistono ne' santi ne' demoni. Alla fine si è tutti alla ricerca del piacere nostro, dico solo che all'interno di un sodalizio dove ci si e' promessi fedeltà sarebbe più proficuo non cercare il piacere nostro venendo meno a promesse che dovrebbero corrispondere al piacere nostro. Il guaio è che a volte il piacere, o la nostra ricerca va oltre. E se il nostro piacere e' la ricerca di un'altra persona....
> 
> Poi ripeto: a valle ci stanno i motivi.
> 
> ...


no..   non lo ammetto, ma nemmeno lo nego

semplicemente non sono l'addetto a valutare lo stato di salubrità di una coppia, cosa che ti assicuro è già problematica nella propria coppia, per quanto mi riguarda

e a testimonianza di quanto dico, tante volte qui si legge di gente che entra e scrive di rapporti idilliaci, meravigliosi, sublimi, incomparabili.. fino a 2 giorni prima, quando hanno incredibilmente scoperto cose turche


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto quasi tutto.
> Non trovo congruo il paragone tradimento vs violenza.
> Chiaro che la violenza è esponenzialmente peggio del tradimento,ma si parlava di responsabilità.
> Come dire che se tuo marito ti picchiava,era anche colpa tua.
> ...


Tutto sembra tanto semplice, visto da fuori. Carissimo, le botte  (che pure ci sono state) sono solo la punta dell'iceberg.

Per come ero, e per come sono tutt'ora, scopare con un altro non avrebbe mosso di una virgola in meglio la mia situazione.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no..   non lo ammetto, ma nemmeno lo nego
> 
> semplicemente non sono l'addetto a valutare lo stato di salubrità di una coppia, cosa che ti assicuro è già problematica nella propria coppia, per quanto mi riguarda
> 
> e a testimonianza di quanto dico, tante volte qui si legge di gente che entra e scrive di rapporti idilliaci, meravigliosi, sublimi, incomparabili.. fino a 2 giorni prima, quando hanno incredibilmente scoperto cose turche


Non chiedevo di misurare lo stato di salubrità di una coppia. Ma di due azioni (andare all'ospizio oppure avere l'amante) in rapporto a quanto potenzialmente possono nuocere o fare bene a una coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non chiedevo di misurare lo stato di salubrità di una coppia. Ma di due azioni (andare all'ospizio oppure avere l'amante) in rapporto a quanto potenzialmente possono nuocere o fare bene a una coppia.


sono azioni neutre entrambe, per me, viste da fuori

le vedessi da "dentro" ovvio che cambia tutto (che puttana di moglie, scopa fuori, che donna meravigliosa, va a insegnare catechismo), ma quando sono coinvolto la mia vista è inevitabilmente annacquata


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sono azioni neutre entrambe, per me, viste da fuori
> 
> le vedessi da "dentro" ovvio che cambia tutto (che puttana di moglie, scopa fuori, che donna meravigliosa, va a insegnare catechismo), ma quando sono coinvolto la mia vista è inevitabilmente annacquata


Vabbè.... Direi che la tua vista e' annacquata uguale se non riconosci che insegnare catechismo e' potenzialmente meno dannoso. Poi certo, tutto dipende. Ne facevo un discorso statistico. Se tu sparisci per tutto il tuo tempo libero a insegnare catechismo e per me non ci sei mai.... Beh.... Mi tradisci lo stesso. Ma sto estremizzando. Non mi lamenterei neppure se un paio di sere alla settimana tu andassi a giocare a calcetto. Poi ci sono le donne che lo fanno... E anche gli uomini. Ho una amica che non può riprendere a giocare a pallavolo perché il marito sarebbe geloso. Per carità: non misuro lo stato di salute della coppia da questo. Che spesso si sopporta di ben peggio. Senz'altro sono indici di scontento, altrimenti la mia amica non me ne avrebbe parlato. Chiaro che se pretendesse di stare in trasferta un anno, mollando marito e figlio piccolo, per scelta e libero piacere, qualcosa in più me lo direbbe. Come se le fosse fatto divieto di uscire sempre e comunque.


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè.... Direi che la tua vista e' annacquata uguale se non riconosci che insegnare catechismo e' potenzialmente meno dannoso. Poi certo, tutto dipende. Ne facevo un discorso statistico. Se tu sparisci per tutto il tuo tempo libero a insegnare catechismo e per me non ci sei mai.... Beh.... Mi tradisci lo stesso. Ma sto estremizzando. Non mi lamenterei neppure se un paio di sere alla settimana tu andassi a giocare a calcetto. Poi ci sono le donne che lo fanno... E anche gli uomini. Ho una amica che non può riprendere a giocare a pallavolo perché il marito sarebbe geloso. Per carità: non misuro lo stato di salute della coppia da questo. Che spesso si sopporta di ben peggio. Senz'altro sono indici di scontento, altrimenti la mia amica non me ne avrebbe parlato. Chiaro che se pretendesse di stare in trasferta un anno, mollando marito e figlio piccolo, per scelta e libero piacere, qualcosa in più me lo direbbe. Come se le fosse fatto divieto di uscire sempre e comunque.


Può essere che il marito della tua amica sia un visionario,oppure che la tua amica,in passato,gli abbia dato motivo di essere geloso...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2017)

*..*



Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè.... Direi che la tua vista e' annacquata uguale se non riconosci che insegnare catechismo e' potenzialmente meno dannoso. Poi certo, tutto dipende. Ne facevo un discorso statistico. Se tu sparisci per tutto il tuo tempo libero a insegnare catechismo e per me non ci sei mai.... Beh.... Mi tradisci lo stesso. Ma sto estremizzando. Non mi lamenterei neppure se un paio di sere alla settimana tu andassi a giocare a calcetto. Poi ci sono le donne che lo fanno... E anche gli uomini. Ho una amica che non può riprendere a giocare a pallavolo perché il marito sarebbe geloso. Per carità: non misuro lo stato di salute della coppia da questo. Che spesso si sopporta di ben peggio. Senz'altro sono indici di scontento, altrimenti la mia amica non me ne avrebbe parlato. Chiaro che se pretendesse di stare in trasferta un anno, mollando marito e figlio piccolo, per scelta e libero piacere, qualcosa in più me lo direbbe. Come se le fosse fatto divieto di uscire sempre e comunque.


forse mi sono spiegato male.

insegnare catechismo va benissimo. 

ma lo "leggo" in modo neutro.

non dico "che coppia meravigliosa, pensa, lei insegna pure catechismo e va a fare assistenza all'ospizio, non sono davvero speciali?"

così come se una donna ha una relazione extra non dico "che coppia alla frutta.. ma che aspettano a separarsi?"

li leggo in modo neutro.

che vuol dire? 

vuol dire che non è detto PER ME che il primo rapporto sia meno fratturato del secondo, anche se all'apparenza sembrerebbe proprio di si.

E non mi stupirei affatto se dopo 6 mesi, dall'ospizio ritrovassi quella stessa donna intricata in un contesto erotico extra, e viceversa.

e se dico che non mi stupirei, qualche motivo ce l'avrò pure anche io.. capisci a me


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Può essere che il marito della tua amica sia un visionario,oppure che la tua amica,in passato,gli abbia dato motivo di essere geloso...


Niente di tutto questo.

E' albanese. Vive da tempo immemore in Italia, ma famiglia, educazione, cultura ed origini quelle sono.
Certo, la mia amica lo sapeva bene anche prima di sposarlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Spero altrettanto per i tuoi figli,che non si trovino coinvolti in una partouze tra te e la scaldafava di turno,perché,d'accordo che la dignità per alcuni è solo una scatola vuota,ma,magari ai figli gliela insegnerei comunque...
> A proposito,alla tua domanda precisa,ho risposto in tutti i post.
> No,per come la penso non ho responsabilità del suo tradimento,perché il tradimento non ha nessuna attinenza con i problemi di coppia preesistenti,per me.
> Per te,è giocoforza il contrario,ci mancherebbe,una giustificazione fa sempre comodo.
> Baci e abbracci


 tu dei miei figli non preoccuparti, che papà serve esattamente a pararti il culo anche dalle sue cazzate. Non sono dalle tue. Preoccupati se ne hai dei tuoi che tanto i rimproveri da loro arriveranno. Le mogli (e i mariti) passano, i figli restano. Inutile che ti fai rodere il culo. Che le corna che ti sei beccato non c'entrassero un cazzo con i problemi di coppia preesistenti non ci credo, ma quand'anche fosse vero vorrebbe dire che hai scommesso un bel per sempre con una pronta a tuffarsi sul primo cazzo di passaggio meglio del tuo.
E guarda che non sto cercando di litigare, sto cercando semplicemente di farti capire che puoi farti tutti i viaggi del mondo dal valigiaio, ma la valigia, sia la tua che la sua, la riempi tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. responsabile il mio partner di una mia azione individuale, direi proprio che non esiste, tra persone adulte
> 
> ricordiamoci che in molti casi non vi è proprio alcun fattore problematico nella coppia, ma (molto banalmente) il piacere di frequentare un'altra persona. credo sia meno infrequente di quanto si pensi
> 
> ...


Perché, secondo il tradimento è una singola azione individuale. Dai che le catene causali sono molto più lunghe sia in termini di tempo fisico che in tempo mentale.


----------



## trilobita (25 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tu dei miei figli non preoccuparti, che papà serve esattamente a pararti il culo anche dalle sue cazzate. Non sono dalle tue. Preoccupati se ne hai dei tuoi che tanto i rimproveri da loro arriveranno. Le mogli (e i mariti) passano, i figli restano. Inutile che ti fai rodere il culo. Che le corna che ti sei beccato non c'entrassero un cazzo con i problemi di coppia preesistenti non ci credo, ma quand'anche fosse vero vorrebbe dire che hai scommesso un bel per sempre con una pronta a tuffarsi sul primo cazzo di passaggio meglio del tuo.
> E guarda che non sto cercando di litigare, sto cercando semplicemente di farti capire che puoi farti tutti i viaggi del mondo dal valigiaio, ma la valigia, sia la tua che la sua, la riempi tu.


Vedo che ti riduci ad azzardare congetture,si sente lo stridore delle tue unghie sugli specchi sin da qui.
Ho tirato in ballo i tuoi figli per pura educazione,visto che ti preoccupavi dei miei,ho pensato bene di ricambiare,sia mai che si dica di me di essere un irriconoscente.
La stessa scommessa che ho perso io,l'ha persa pure tua moglie.
Ma,com'ebbi a dire,tradito,a suo tempo,ma con la dignità in primo piano,sempre.
Se a te scopare in esterna non ti crea alcun problema di coscienza,vai,hai la mia benedizione.
Puoi continuare a dare del cornuto a chi vuoi ad libitum,la tua posizione.comunque non cambia.
Mi piace riempire le valigie della creativa di turno,è un piacere che non mi perderei per nulla al mondo.
Ah,a proposito,finora per risolvere il mio problema,ho fatto solo un viaggio dal valigiaio,il resto lo risolvo a casa.
Tu il viaggio te lo devi fare ogni volta che ti gocciola il cazzo,quindi preoccupati pure della tua pendolarita'scopereccia,che delle mie estemporanee visite in Carpisa...


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vedo che ti riduci ad azzardare congetture,si sente lo stridore delle tue unghie sugli specchi sin da qui.
> Ho tirato in ballo i tuoi figli per pura educazione,visto che ti preoccupavi dei miei,ho pensato bene di ricambiare,sia mai che si dica di me di essere un irriconoscente.
> La stessa scommessa che ho perso io,l'ha persa pure tua moglie.
> Ma,com'ebbi a dire,tradito,a suo tempo,ma con la dignità in primo piano,sempre.
> ...


Vedo che il livore non ti abbandona anche se a quanto pare dovresti aver risolto tutto con il viaggio in in Carpisa. La scommessa che ha perso mia moglie, non l'ha persa esclusivamente per colpa mia, quella che hai perso tu mi sembra di capire che l'hai persa esclusivamente per colpa d'altri. Molto comodo.
Molto comodo anche decidere in virtù di un concetto molto soggettivo qual'è la dignità, sbattere fuori l'altro in quattro e quattr'otto fregandotene di organizzare un'uscita morbida. Mi capita spesso di trovarmi in situazioni in cui, anche a fronte di un tradimento, i figli prendono le parti del tradito o addirittura decidono di stare con chi tradisce rispetto a con chi viene tradito. E mi viene da pensare che probabilmente dietro un paio di corna c'è altro rispetto a un cazzo o una fregna gocciolante...


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho una amica che non può riprendere a giocare a pallavolo perché il marito sarebbe geloso. Per carità: non misuro lo stato di salute della coppia da questo.


Ma anche si.


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche si.


Beh... Di sicuro la mia amica avrebbe preferito farsela, una partitella, con quelle che sono sempre state le sue compagne di squadra. Ti posso dire che per ora liquida la questione con uno sbuffo e un po' di ironia.


----------



## trilobita (26 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedo che il livore non ti abbandona anche se a quanto pare dovresti aver risolto tutto con il viaggio in in Carpisa. La scommessa che ha perso mia moglie, non l'ha persa esclusivamente per colpa mia, quella che hai perso tu mi sembra di capire che l'hai persa esclusivamente per colpa d'altri. Molto comodo.
> Molto comodo anche decidere in virtù di un concetto molto soggettivo qual'è la dignità, sbattere fuori l'altro in quattro e quattr'otto fregandotene di organizzare un'uscita morbida. Mi capita spesso di trovarmi in situazioni in cui, anche a fronte di un tradimento, i figli prendono le parti del tradito o addirittura decidono di stare con chi tradisce rispetto a con chi viene tradito. E mi viene da pensare che probabilmente dietro un paio di corna c'è altro rispetto a un cazzo o una fregna gocciolante...


Dire che è anche colpa di tua moglie è soggettivo,dire che,stanti i patti precedentemente stilati,l'agito del partner non li ha rispettati,ben sapendo le conseguenze cui andava incontro,è oggettivo.
Se tu(generico),sai che accetterei senza battere ciglio un tuo discorso dove mi comunichi che hai trovato finalmente il manager arrivista pieno di soldi che ti mantiene a casa a fare un cazzo,e che accetterei di separarmi consensualmente senza problemi,mentre sai anche che una relazione continuata troncherebbe subito e per sempre ogni rapporto,e sei perfettamente d'accordo,visto che il patto prevede la reciprocità,è chiaro che nel momento in cui infrangi i patti,paghi le conseguenze.
Io non sono infallibile,ho sbagliato in vita mia più volte,sempre in buona fede,ma ho sempre pagato i miei sbagli e questo mi è servito sempre di lezione.
Per te non è così,probabilmente il tuo equilibrio si sorregge su basi diverse dalle mie.
Ma ti garantisco,nessun livore,la mia energia la impiego diversamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dire che è anche colpa di tua moglie è soggettivo,dire che,stanti i patti precedentemente stilati,l'agito del partner non li ha rispettati,ben sapendo le conseguenze cui andava incontro,è oggettivo.
> Se tu(generico),sai che accetterei senza battere ciglio un tuo discorso dove mi comunichi che hai trovato finalmente il manager arrivista pieno di soldi che ti mantiene a casa a fare un cazzo,e che accetterei di separarmi consensualmente senza problemi,mentre sai anche che una relazione continuata troncherebbe subito e per sempre ogni rapporto,e sei perfettamente d'accordo,visto che il patto prevede la reciprocità,è chiaro che nel momento in cui infrangi i patti,paghi le conseguenze.
> Io non sono infallibile,ho sbagliato in vita mia più volte,sempre in buona fede,ma ho sempre pagato i miei sbagli e questo mi è servito sempre di lezione.
> Per te non è così,probabilmente il tuo equilibrio si sorregge su basi diverse dalle mie.
> Ma ti garantisco,nessun livore,la mia energia la impiego diversamente.


Figo che tu abbia messo tutto in chiaro prima. Altrettanto figo anche il fatto che quello nuovo l'abbiamo circoscritto alla mera potenza di fuoco economica. Già te l'ho detto, non era per litigare.


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Cioe*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sto facendo un discorso diametralmente opposto. Sto dicendo che molto spesso soprattutto passata una certa età le scelte che hai fatto scelgono per te. Lavoro casa figli millemila impegni, la scelta di vivere in una città piuttosto che in un'altra. La scelta di comprarsi la casa per le vacanze vicino ai parenti miei oppure hai parenti tuoi. La scuola per i figli: tutta una serie di percorsi impostati decisi insieme.
> Tralascio chi lavora insieme, o magari si divide uno studio oppure un'azienda.
> Se tu mi dici che il comportamento corretto é scegliere tra la frustrazione di stare in una realtà che ti sta stretta oppure il dolore, le lacrime e il sangue (molto spesso non solo tuoi) di far saltare il banco mandando a puttane investimenti considerevoli non solo di soldi, ma anche e soprattutto di tempo che non ti ridà più nessuno, io ti rispondo che il comportamento corretto è quello che fa contenta e coglionata una parte, e contenta e consapevole l'altra. Tutto senza alzare polvere.
> Tutte quelle scelte, tutti quei percorsi fossero essi fondamenta di una casa o corda intorno al collo, sono state scelte di entrambi. E sono le scelte del passato quelle che condizionano il presente, non due peli di sorca raccattati su tinder.
> Io (ed è un argomento su cui mi sono scontrato in passato su un sacco di forum anche su questo con quelli che in virtù del fatto di avere subito le corna si sentono automaticamente dalla parte della ragione), ho sempre che conta il gioco più dei giocatori. Il tradito che decide di far saltare il banco per come la vedo io è egoista quanto il traditore che fa la stessa cosa per motivi opposti. Entrambi pensano di avere in tasca il comportamento giusto.


Il tradito che decide di far saltare il banco è egoista quanto il traditore che fa la stessa cosa per motivi opposti...entrambi pensano di aver entrambi il comportamento giusto....:rotfl::rotfl:

Le cose son due: o non ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi.E la cosa è probabile.....

O te ne rendi conto e vuoi colpire l'attenzione.......in modo goffo e puerile....
E allora mi chiedo:ma stupidaggini del genere come ti passano per la mente?come?
Quando si forma una coppia si stringe un patto di fedeltà,non sempre,ma spesso,uno stato di fatto,fiducia e rispetto reciproco.
Nessuno ti punta la pistola e sei libero di accettarlo o meno.
Dal momento che la persona dall'altra parte DISATTENDE questo patto implicito o esplicito che possa essere, formalizzato in una chiesa,in un comune o solo dettato da intenzioni,fammi capire come cazzo possano stare sullo stesso piano tradito e traditore,quale cazzo di teoria assurda possa essere la tua.
E non solo,il tradito sarebbe pure egoista se ferito nei sentimenti,nell'aver tenuto fede a quel patto,nell'aver creduto alle parole e alle intenzioni di quella persona la manda pure affanculo?Sarebbe egoista allo stesso modo,e non avrebbe diritto magari a pensar di aver ragione?:rotfl::rotfl:

Una perla.....rara.Questa me la devo segnare...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tradito che decide di far saltare il banco è egoista quanto il traditore che fa la stessa cosa per motivi opposti...entrambi pensano di aver entrambi il comportamento giusto....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Le cose son due: o non ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi.E la cosa è probabile.....
> 
> ...


Attendiamo con pazienza che tu abbia qualcosa da dire di tuo. Sì idiota, la penso esattamente così. Penso che i traditi siano fondamentalmente gente che ti scava dentro e che si permette pure di farsi girare i coglioni quando uno si riprende la sua vita. E che oltretutto nel momento delle corna ha anche pesantemente il coltello dalla parte del manico e lo usa con molto più cinismo e calcolo di quanto lo utilizzi per lenire il proprio dolore. Ma d'altronde tu di corna non ci capisci un cazzo, no? Sono 12 anni che stai su un forum che si chiama tradimento a raccattare notizie della gente ma non mi pare che tu abbia a che fare con le corna.
Turista per Sempre da 10 anni.
Pure nella vita secondo me.


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2017)

*Si*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Attendiamo con pazienza che tu abbia qualcosa da dire di tuo. Sì idiota, la penso esattamente così. Penso che i traditi siano fondamentalmente gente che ti scava dentro e che si permette pure di farsi girare i coglioni quando uno si riprende la sua vita. E che oltretutto nel momento delle corna ha anche pesantemente il coltello dalla parte del manico e lo usa con molto più cinismo e calcolo di quanto lo utilizzi per lenire il proprio dolore. Ma d'altronde tu di corna non ci capisci un cazzo, no? Sono 12 anni che stai su un forum che si chiama tradimento a raccattare notizie della gente ma non mi pare che tu abbia a che fare con le corna.
> Turista per Sempre da 10 anni.
> Pure nella vita secondo me.


Tu la pensi in questo modo,perchè ti conviene pensarla in questo modo.Ci arrivi?Al posto di tua moglie,non l'avresti pensata in questo modo.
Tu sei abituato a rigirare concetti e parole per tua convenienza.Appunto la tua.
Una questione è la tua convenienza,un'altra sono le dinamiche umane.
Ti siedi a tavoli,dove davvero non dovresti accedere.Fai un minimo di esperienza poi ritorna....fidati.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu la pensi in questo modo,perchè ti conviene pensarla in questo modo.Ci arrivi?Al posto di tua moglie,non l'avresti pensata in questo modo.
> Tu sei abituato a rigirare concetti e parole per tua convenienza.Appunto la tua.
> Una questione è la tua convenienza,un'altra sono le dinamiche umane.
> Ti siedi a tavoli,dove davvero non dovresti accedere.Fai un minimo di esperienza poi ritorna....fidati.


Turista.
Lascia perdere. La tua occasione l'hai avuta.


----------



## stany (1 Settembre 2017)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tradito che decide di far saltare il banco è egoista quanto il traditore che fa la stessa cosa per motivi opposti...entrambi pensano di aver entrambi il comportamento giusto....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Le cose son due: o non ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi.E la cosa è probabile.....
> 
> ...


È chiaro che un ragionamento del genere che può essere condiviso,se non generalizzato ideologicamente,(ma soggettivizzato) nel caso di questa reiterazione "a prescindere", ancorché denoti superficialità,appare come un'autoassoluzione per la propria promiscuità,ma anche una giustificazione per gli eventuali torti subiti. Pur di fondo avendo presupposti,come dicevo,oggettivamente attendibili e verosimili. Forse la presentazione meno "talebana" e spocchiosa consentirebbe degli approfondimenti che,comunque,per essere tali,dovrebbero attenere al personale e non al generico principio.


----------

